# Beztēma >  Par indukcija plīts virsmu

## sasasa

Ir pienācis brīdis uzlikt jaunu plīts virsmu. Dēļ ērtībām gribētu indukcijas, bet šobrīd nevaru izšķirties par Elektrolux indukcija vs Siemens parasta elektriskā. Tam visam ir 2 iemesli:
1. Ierobežotā jauda - pagaidām stāv 16A ievadā, bet arī tuvākajā nākotnē nebūs vairāk par 25A. Skaidrs ka 4 riņķus vienlaicīgi nedarbināšu, bet tomēr. 
Līdz ar to jautājums - vai indukcijas plītij ir lielāka pīķa jauda nekā parastajai elektriskajai? Elektriskajai pīķa jauda = riņķa jauda, bet kā tas ir indukcijas plītij?
2. Vai indukcijas plītij nav stipri liels starojums, kas var ietekmēt veselību. Šis fizikas lauciņš man svešs. Manai sievai reizēm ir migrēnas lēkmes un negribētos tās pastiprināt...

----------


## Elfs

Elektriskajai pretestiibas pīķa jauda korekti vareetu buut riņķa jauda + kaadi nez 5-15% plus iesleegshanas briidii kameer nihroms auksts....17% 
ja ticeet pirmajai tabulai kas uzrakaas lv lapaas, kļūdainajai protams, kaa jau pierasts, oh lettishe bauer 1,7 x 10^4 dots ibio kautgan jaabuut miinus 4
 ::

----------


## Didzis

Indukcijas plīts viennozīmīgi ir  efektīvāka par parasto elektrisko. Jā, vajag dzelzs traukus, bet kopt daudz vieglāk un kopējais elektrības patēriņš daudz mazāks. Parastā elektriskā savukārt ir nenokaujama, bet pāris beigtas mazās indukcijas plītiņas man paspārnē mētajas. Jāatdzīst gan, ka cilvēki tās pirkuši pašas lētākās. Remontēt tur neko neatmaksājas. Nedomāju, ka indukcijas plītij ir kāds ''launs'' starojums, jo to noekranē katls vai panna kura uzlikta uz virsmas. Visādā ziņa mobilais telefons pie auss dod daudz lielāku elektromagnētisko starojumu.

----------


## flybackmaster

Indukcijas plītij ir jaiziet elektromagnētiskā starojuma savietojamības tests, kā jau visām ierīcēm, .. izņēmumā lētiem Ķīniešu krāmiem neko nevar zināt
Indukcijas plīts ir labojama , tāpat kā TV..
Viens mīnus elektriskajai plītij ir tās mazā jauda salīdzinot ar mazāk effektīvām alternatīvām..
Mīnus elektriskā spirāles plītij būs ilgs uzsilšanas laiks

----------


## Eziss

Lētais ķīnietis vai brends? Atrodi 10 atšķirības - jaudas daļas shēmas, tranzistori, spoles, ģeometrija vienādi. Kur slepjas brenda neatvairāmais parākums? Atbilde- nekur.
Remonts- janomaina ibts/mosfets. Tā cena 1.1-1.4$. Mainīju lētajam ķīnietim, pats biju vainīgs. 
Jauda 2kW pilnīgi pietiekama, pārdesmit sekundēs metāla plāksne sarkana. 
Nezinu kam jānotiek lai atgriestos pie vecajām tehnoloģijam. Tagad lietoju 2 riņķu parvietojamo plītiņu. Divreiz nomainiju 4 riņķu stiklu, trešo reizi negribu. Katlus var glabat ari ne uz plīts virsmas. Reali pēc 3/4 rinķa vajdziba reizi gadā. Minimāla plānosana un ar 2 riņķiem viss ok. Pameklējiet netā Esperanza, cenas Rīgā no 17€, neiesaku sensorus. Ko vēl vajag?

----------


## next

Es ar' kaadreiz 2 rinjkju virsmu mekleeju.
Bet ieraudziiju cik taadas maksaa un nopirku 2 vieniniekus.
Un turpmaak ar taadiem vien dziivoshu.

P.S. Ja kaads no tiem vieniniekiem nospraags tad otrs tak paliks...

----------


## sasasa

> Lētais ķīnietis vai brends? Atrodi 10 atšķirības - jaudas daļas shēmas, tranzistori, spoles, ģeometrija vienādi. Kur slepjas brenda neatvairāmais parākums? Atbilde- nekur.
> Remonts- janomaina ibts/mosfets. Tā cena 1.1-1.4$. Mainīju lētajam ķīnietim, pats biju vainīgs. 
> Jauda 2kW pilnīgi pietiekama, pārdesmit sekundēs metāla plāksne sarkana. 
> Nezinu kam jānotiek lai atgriestos pie vecajām tehnoloģijam. Tagad lietoju 2 riņķu parvietojamo plītiņu. Divreiz nomainiju 4 riņķu stiklu, trešo reizi negribu. Katlus var glabat ari ne uz plīts virsmas. Reali pēc 3/4 rinķa vajdziba reizi gadā. Minimāla plānosana un ar 2 riņķiem viss ok. Pameklējiet netā Esperanza, cenas Rīgā no 17€, neiesaku sensorus. Ko vēl vajag?


 Baigi jau nu gribejā galda iegriežamu virsmu, bet tagad ta palasot pat sāku šaubīties vai man to vajag.... Līdz ar to daži jautajumi:
1. Kāpēc ķīniešu NOname lētuči sprāgst nost, bet brendi tomēr samērā reti?
2. Vai tiešām ir prātīgi pirkt tās Esperanzas?
3. Kā to saprast - "neiesaku sensorus"?? Kur sensorus - vadībā, trauku atpazīšanā, temperatūras kontrolei.. ? 
4. Vai lētučiem (tādiem ka Esperanza) vispār ir pannas/katla temperatūras kontrole, lai var uzturēt konstantu temperatūru katlam??

----------


## Eziss

Tagad man ir trīs letuči, neviens nav nojucis dabiskā nāvē. Kuram sprāgst nost? Nēsmu remontētajs, varbūt kļūdos. 
Sensori kontrolei ļoti nepatīk-  baksties, noslauki un viss nobīdās, pirksti auksti-silti, kapacitatīvie nav daudz labaki. Vai to vajag?
 Temperatūras kontrole ir visām plītiņām. Mērīšana ar termistoru neprecīza, infra sarkanais precīzs, bet cena kosmoss. Reāli uz to neiespringstu, ēdiena gatavošana ir māksla... Trauka esamību nosaka indukcijas spoles stāvas impulsu reakcija.
Trauku atpazīšanai neredzu būtisku jēgu, vai tad gatavo ar aizvērtām acīm. Un kas domāts ar trauku atpazīšanas funkciju?
Esperanzai ir viss prasītais un vēl vairāk. Temperatūras funkcija man nepatīk, pietiek ar jaudas kontroli, kadu bridi pasekoju gatavošanas procesa patērētajai jaudai. Kotletes cepjot taimeri nelietoju. Vai tad 17€ ir nauda par kuru sākas ģībiens?

----------


## sasasa

> neviens nav nojucis dabiskā nāvē.?


 Kāda ir nedabiska nāve?

----------


## Didzis

Nezinu, kāda nedabiska nāve indukcijas plītiņām, bet man vairākas dabiskā nāvē beigtas nācies redzēt. Nu ļoti apšaubu, ka atmaksājas remonts. Nedomāju, ka kāds plītiņas par piečuku remontē. Savukārt, nez vai 20 eirikus ir vērts remontā ieguldīt. Labāk Depiņā, uz akciju, paņemt jaunu ar divu gadu garantiju.

----------


## Powerons

> Indukcijas plīts viennozīmīgi ir  efektīvāka par parasto elektrisko.


 Parastā elektriskā plīc darbojās pēc oma likuma, kāds oma likumam litderības koeficents uz siltuma izdali, ka tā plīts tik neefektīva.

Par ērtumu gan droši vien indukcijas plīts ērtāka.

----------


## flybackmaster

@Eziss :Tur jau tā galvenā atšķirība ''Remonts...Mainīju lētajam ķīnietim, pats biju vainīgs.'' Plīts nedarbosies ideālos apstākļos, mitrums, putekļi, utt 
@EDidzis : Ja ventilātors sadomā apstāties IGBT nodeg nedabīgā nāvē
@Powerons  : Liederības koeficients šajā gadījumā ir cik daudz tas nonāk līdz katliņam nevis plīts virsmu un gaisu..
Ir bijuši remontā genuine made in USA.. Germany, un tiem nav jamaina elektrolīti pat pēc 20gadiem, maza diodīte bija nolekusi iespējams salūza jo sīči māla virpu sākuši izmantot kā karuseli.
Parēkini ja veikala plīts maksā 17eur, -21%, -veikala peļņa, -ražotāja peļņa, = plītiņas cena detaļās ~3eur  :: 

 Vecs Infineon IGBT IRG7PH35U 4.15eur/1gab ,,Kpc ebay taspat tranzistors maksā 5.19$/1gab un tā ir ar citām outdated detaļām no Ebay, vai ir tā vērts gaidīt mēnesi, dažām no tām kaut origināla brenda mēdz slikti lodēties, neatbilstošs iepakojums(PVC maisiņš) īpaši jutīgām komponentēm utt

----------


## Eziss

@flybackmaster : Esperanzai nav ne vainas. Kapec jarakņajās aizvesturisku Infoneon tranzistoru kaudzēs? Vaita jaunāku nava? Kur var dabūt 20 gadus vecas indukcijas plītiņas un vēl pētīt to iekšas? Tāpēc arī secinājumi tadi jocīgi par ventilatoriem un visu pārējo.

----------


## Eziss

Atvainojos par Infoneon, nav tik traki. Bet Ali ir virkne pilnīgu analogu cenā 1.1-1.4$. Lodejas un darbojas bez problēmām. No ali sūtu gadiem, nav nekadu pārmetumu. Negācijas drīzāk raksta vietejo izplatītāju spamotāji. Tiko paņēmu MHS-5200 un Hantek dso4104- cenai un tehniskajam stavoklim nekadu pretenziju. Divreiz lētak nekā Latvijā, kādam ir par ko raudāt un stastīt kadi ķīnieši draņķi. Būtu kaunējušies. Bez tiem ķīniešiem lodētu P214A.

----------


## flybackmaster

Jocīgi vai ne bet ventilātori mēdz aizputēt ciet utt.
Raud tie spamotāji kuri pērk preces pārdošanai veikalam no Polijas par mazumtirdzniecības cenām, ja to pašu var dabūt pat no Ali..ebay lētāk
Kpc jalodē ar P214p var izmantot lietotas izlodētas detaļas .. bezmaksas
Man bija IRF3205 TO263 kas grūti lodējās, bija janoskrāpē. Un bipolārais tranzistors toshiba TO220FP kuram izvadi bija alvasfobiski.

----------


## Didzis

Powerons, Parastā plītiņa protams darbojas pēc oma likuma. Tikai jāgaida, kamēr virsma uzsilst, tad liekam virsū pannu, kurai nesmērē apakšā termopastu, tātad nav labs siltumkontakts ar plītiņas virsmu un beigās plītiņa bezjēgā lēnām dziest, bet mēs sen jau ēdam izceptās kotletes. Viss tas ir zudumi, kuri silda istabu, nevis kotletes. Indukcijas plītiņa silda pašu pannu, nevis istabu un uz tā rēķina panāk salīdzinoši lielāku efektivitāti. Oma likums no tā necieš.

----------


## Eziss

Man nav no kurienes izlodet, grūtii spriest kas un kā. Paldies dievam nav bijis vajadzības pētīt xx3025 un xx220 izvadu īpatnības, varbūt pie vainas bezsvina alva. Tapēc nav jāvaino ķīnieši. Lai ko izlodētu kādam tas ir jāielodē, bet ne ar domu ka izlodēšanai vai mūžīgai lietošanai. Jākopojas ar "tiem tur" gribi vai negribi. Tos tur vajag mīlēt un saprast, kopumā vinnēs visi. Par Ali detaļām nekadu pretenziju. 
Par ventilatoriem, putekļiem un citiem mēsliem gaisā  - ēdienu nevajag gatavot vistu kūti vai tamlīdzīgā iestādījumā. Tapat tur lietot laptopu utt. Vairums iekārtu nav apsolūti muļķu drošas. Nežāvējiet kaķi mikrovilņu krāsnī.... hahaha ....

----------


## RimaNTSS

Es jau > par 9 gadiem lietoju 2-riņķu indukcijas plīti (laikam jāsaka daudzskaitlī, jo pirms gada jau trešā bija uzstādīta). Galda virsmā ir izgriezts caurums, kut tā plītiņa ieguļas. Divām plītīm ir nobeidzies riņķis (katrai pa vienam). Pirmās divas plītis bija, ja nemaldos, firmas DOMO un pēdējā kaut kāds lētucis no DEPO. Domāju, ka riņķa bojāeja ir saistīta ar sliktu ventilāciju. Bet, nesūdzos. Personīgi uzskatu, ka indukcijas plīts ir labāka par plīti ar parastiem sildelementiem tieši sava ekonomiskuma dēļ.

----------


## sasasa

Laikam par šo Eziss runā. Cik saprotu viņai ir pogas nevis sensoru vadība. Vai tās pogas dikti ātri nenodilst? 




Vai šī otra būtu sliktāka? Izskatās, ka varētu būt vieglak kopjama, kad jānotīra to taukiem. Ja vēl, tā izskatās, ka viņu varētu iegriezt galda virsmā, tad arī vadu izdotos noslēpt, kas man ir diezgan būtiski - neciešu vadus  ::

----------


## Eziss

Sensori napatika, ne tikai šai virsmai. Arī kaut kādiem Wirpuliem nē. Noziedojiet 20€, parliecinieties paši. 
Noneimu iznīcināju uzliekot uz darba virsmas šo pasu Esperanzu uz pilnu klapi. Indukcijas lauks nokava apakšējās plītiņas igbitu. Citu problēmu ar indukciju nav bijis. 
Ali pilns ar H20R1202 , FGH30S130P cenā ap 1€-1.5€. Kāda problēma savest kārtībā bojātos riņķus. Pirms nomaiņas jāpārbauda draivera tranzistori. Pats pērku pa zemakajām cenām, izvēlos pardevejus ar stāžu 2 un vairāk gadi. Augstākai cenai nav nakāda sakara ar gaidāmo pirkuma kvalitati. Tādi pārdevēji nav ieinteresēti bojāt savu reputāciju, pat tādi kuri pamatā tirgo sadzīves sīkumus. Tieši tos H20xx un fg30xx pirku no mistiskiem kantoriem, kuru pamatnodarbošanās kapļi un dārza laistīšanas pričendāļi,- šķiet ka orģinālie- marķējums, parametri ir ok.

----------


## RimaNTSS

Kā jau rakstīju, tad man ir divas 2-riņķu indukcijas plītis, kurām darbojās tikai viens riņķis. Varbūt kāds vēlētos saremontēt vienu priekš manis un otru dabūt kā samaksu par darbu?

----------


## sasasa

Mani pirmie prieki par indukcijas plīti ātri vien noplaka un jau sakreņķējos. Nopirku Candy 2riņķu iebūvējamo, jo sapratu, ka nav man vajadzīgs, lai vads pa galdu mētājas. Plītij lielais riņķis 18cm, BET silda tikai max 13cm diametrs  ::   Apšmaukuši par veseliem 5 cm - vismaz tā redzu pēc ūdens burbuļiem katlā. Mazajam riņķim vispār knapi D10cm karsē. Pats vidus arī kā redzams karsē mazāk. Rezultātā, ja cep pankūku uz plānās pannas, tad malas un vidus ir krietni mazāk izcepušās. Manna putru vārot arī katliņam apakšā piedega apaļš riņķis, kā gredzens - vidus un malas nē. Skaidrs ka karsē tikai neliela gredzenveida zona un līdz ar to ļoti nevienmērīgs uzsilums. Risinājums ir -  jāliek apakšā bieza metāla ripa, kas visus indukcijas plīts jaukumus pārvērtīs par parastu elektrisko plītiņu.    :: 
Jautājums indukcijas plīšu lietotajiem - *vai visām plītīm (arī dārgajām) ir šāds niķis nekarsēt vienmērīgi visu laukumu vai tikai lētajam galam?
*Bildē katliņš ar ūdeni uz 18cm riņķa. Pēc burbuļiem var labi redzēt kur karsē un kur nē.
20171219_223722.jpg

----------


## antons21

Tas neizskatās pēc indukcijas plīts virsmas. Nosauciet precīzu modeli ar visu numuru.

----------


## sasasa

Kas neizskatās? Vai liekas ka es esmu pilnīgs ambālis? Candy CDI30
Šodien mēģināju visādi ar biezajām pannām, bet rezultāti bēdīgi. Uz Pannas ar biezo dibenu omletei apakšā melns gredzens piededzis, bet pats vidus un malas bālas &^%@^%$#@$#@^%$@^%$^@# Nu nespēj panna izlīdzināt siltumu, ja tas tik šaura joslā sakoncentrēts.
Joprojām gaidu atsauksmes/novērojumus no indukcijas plīšu lietotājiem.
*Kā tur ir pēc teorijas?* Vai tai virsmai vienmērīgi jākarsē viss metala laukums, kas virs spoles, vai varbūt tomēr tā enerģija koncentrējas gredzenā??
Vai Latvijā vispār ir Candy pārstāvis, kam "pateikt paldies" par jauko plītiņu? Google neatrada  ::

----------


## RimaNTSS

@sasasa Man pašlaik ir plīts no DEPO. Tā arī ir, kā tu saki - aktīvāk sildās tikai neliela daļa no pannas virsmas. Domāju, ka situāciju var labot ar čuguna pannu (man ir dažas, ko lietojam). Bet, atklāti sakot, mani plīts interesē maz, zinu, ka tā ir virtuvē un strādā  :: , tālāk jau nav mana darīšana. Ielēju šorīt parastajā pannā nedaudz ūdens un pasildīju, tev ko salīdzināt

----------


## antons21

Man ir Elecrolux vai AEG, neesmu pie plīts. Izskatās, ka karst visa apakša puslīdz vienmērīgi, vismaz, nav tādi joki novēroti.

----------


## Elfs

Nez, mosh jaudu liec mežonīgu ?
Man gan omlete gan zupa vaaraas pie 800w nekaadus citus režīmus nelietoju.
Vispaar ja kautkas piedeg tad toč nav riktiigs režīms.
Peec teorijas silst tikai virs/ap spoli..
Skatoties kaada spole - var jau uztiit spiraalisku, var gredzenveida....peedeejo vienkaarshaak

----------


## sasasa

Palasījos interneta un atradu veselu lērumu ar sūdzībām par indukcijas plīšu nevienmērīgo sildīšanu. Bļāviens - un kāpēc es to nebiju izlasījis pirms pirku plīti ^%$^%$@^%$#^
Daudzi besījās par to ka nevar vienmērīgi izcept pankūkas. Daudzi par to, ka sildīšanas virsma ir krietni mazāka nekā uzzīmēts uz plīts virsmas. utt., utj. Kā sapratu tas gļuks ir praktiski visām lētā gala plītīm, diemžēl 500eur par 2-riņķu plīti (ceru ka Siemens ir biki labāka, bet neesmu pārliecināts) es pagaidām neesmu gatavs tērēt. Izskatās, ka vidējam budžetam vecā labā elektriskā ar keramisko virsmu tomēr ir gatavošanai piemērotākā. Man tagad izvēle no 3 variantiem - likt zem pannas pamatīgi biezus metāla diskus (laikam nav īsti prātīgi) vai nomainīt virsmu pret parasto elektrisko vai pārbūvēt indukcijas plīti. Ja izdotos pēdējais variants, tad tas nebūtu slikti.
Tāpēc daži jautājumi tiem, kas ko saprot no fizikas un elektronikas:*
1. Kāda man būtu jāuztin spole, lai es savējo plīti "pierunātu" sildīt visu laukumu vienmērīgi? 
2. Kā aprēķināt vijumu skaitu un no kāda vada tīt? 
3.* *Vai tas ir reāli to izdarīt?* *Vai maz tas ir iespējams pēc fizikas likumiem, ka indukcija vienmērīgi silda visu pannas dibenu?*

----------


## flybackmaster

@SASASA neaizmirsti par ferītiem, tie ar būs vajadzīgi lielāki.

----------

